# where can I find these plants?



## don (Nov 29, 2011)

Ludwigia glandulosa

Echinodorus 'Vesuvius

Eleocharis parvula

Alternanthera reineckii 'Pink' (roseafolia

Vallisneria americana var

thanks!


----------



## shikrai (Nov 6, 2010)

Echinodorus 'Vesuvius
big als mississaugua
Alternanthera reineckii 'Pink' (roseafolia
bigals mississaugua


----------

